# ازاي اكتب السي في



## الحازم بن احمد (30 يوليو 2008)

السلامو عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا خلص الدراسه 
وعايز اعرف ازاي اكتب السي في 
عشان اقدم في المصنع او شركه
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
​


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2008)

إليك هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17997.html


----------

